
Using LLVM’s profile guided optimization in Rust - sadiq
https://unhandledexpression.com/2016/04/14/using-llvm-pgo-in-rust/
======
bluejekyll
this would be really neat to combine with the benchmark testing feature in
rust. You could write real world benchmarks and produce the pgo profiler
output, then feed that back into the compiler.

This is really cool.

